# Breeder advice in Virginia



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Sunkota is in Fairfax, VA. Last I heard she still had a very nice puppy available.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

here is a thread of recommendations of some breeders in VA
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...eder-puppy/83919-good-breeder-md-nova-pa.html

Also under the Community button is the Puppy Buyers Fact Checker that has some good information for finding a good breeder


----------



## eeneymeanymineymo (Oct 5, 2009)

Chris Browning, Eldorado Goldens in VA has a litter out of Timber and Hula:

Eldorado Goldens - Litters

Sorry about the loss of your Dakota.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

*Sunkota*

* Cathy Story
Fairfax Station, VA USA 22039 
 [email protected]
 www.sunkota.com/sunkota_goldens.htm*


----------



## PC Mom (Oct 30, 2009)

Highly recommend Leeah Chew with My Buddy Goldens. I don't know whether she has any puppies or plans for them, but she is GREAT! My Buddy Goldens

GRREAT Golden Retriever Rescue is great to if you are interested in a rescue, it is a fabulous, organized, thoughtful group and there are great dogs available.

I am so sorry for your loss. We too lost our Golden to cancer (it sucks!) this spring. It was terrible. We knew we were on borrowed time with him when we decided to get another dog and ended up getting Duke 2 weeks after we loss McGwire. It was hard and horrible, and yet also wonderful and clearly meant to be. We had some little time to mourn McGwire before bringing Duke into our family. We were so blessed because Duke is such a special dog, so sweet and gentle and we can see some of McGwire in him, despite the fact that he never knew him. Duke has become my kind of heart-dog. He's special-he reads me in a way no other dog ever has (and we've had a lot of special fosters!) 

When you do find a breeder that you think might work, check on here and if you can't find it, post. The people on here are so well educated and know all the right places to go to get the information that might help you make your decision. Good luck!

Oh, and be VERY careful about visiting breeders who have puppies. They are all so sweet and wonderful and it's really hard to be sad when holding a Golden puppy that it's easy to make a quick decision that may not be the best decision.


----------



## sahdieh (Jun 14, 2010)

Strongly recommend Ajangoldens.com. Has a new litter coming up.


----------



## Sunkota (Sep 30, 2010)

I know of a litter that is about 7 weeks now - well bred, parents have all clearances and nice temperaments, and most importantly, the litter has been family raised in the house (not a kennel situation). Contact me if you are interested.


----------



## lookingforgoldie (Mar 2, 2011)

Hello. Just joined the forum today. We are looking for a golden retriever puppy and a breeder in Northern VA/Maryland area. Has anyone heard anything about Painted Knoll Farm?


----------



## ggal (Nov 15, 2010)

lookingforgoldie said:


> Hello. Just joined the forum today. We are looking for a golden retriever puppy and a breeder in Northern VA/Maryland area. Has anyone heard anything about Painted Knoll Farm?


I believe Painted Knoll has been discussed before, do a search and the thread should pop up.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

lookingforgoldie said:


> Hello. Just joined the forum today. We are looking for a golden retriever puppy and a breeder in Northern VA/Maryland area. Has anyone heard anything about Painted Knoll Farm?





ggal said:


> I believe Painted Knoll has been discussed before, do a search and the thread should pop up.


I would not consider Painted Knoll Farms if I were you...Here is the link mentioned above!  In the thread, several good area breeders are mentioned. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...reeder-puppy/88848-painted-knoll-farm-va.html


----------



## lookingforgoldie (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank you. I gathered from the thread that Painted Knoll Farms was not a place to get a puppy. We've contacted the others mentioned and will continue to look.


----------

